# gold relay contacts



## azgard (Jan 26, 2011)

i found a few small relays out of a piece of lab equipment. i snipped off all the gold looking contact points in them melted them down to a 1g button. tested out at 12k gold. i was just wondering if alot of relays have any good gold content in them. i can get a ton of them i see alot are silver colored but a bunch of them are defenly gold looking but i would have to cut one up to see if its plated or solid.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 27, 2011)

They are mostly gold plated. You probably got some solid ones and some plated. How did you test that your button?


----------



## Cali408 (Jan 27, 2011)

hallowendesh said:


> The relay that I have are the DM3 series. According to the data sheet, which makes contact Ag-GS. I buy that the GS means gold and silver. I'll even buy the alloy is . I would prefer a quote source as I myself, have not been able to achieve something on my own.


Hallowen, It might be beneficial to have a metal expert teach you for a couple days. The chemicals are dangerous. I believe it would be cost effective as well, since you have 4 tons


----------



## Claudie (Jan 27, 2011)

Cali408 said:


> Hallowen, It might be beneficial to have a metal expert teach you for a couple days. The chemicals are dangerous. I believe it would be cost effective as well, since you have 4 tons




I must have missed something, where does it state there are 4 tons of these?

I see on another topic it is posted about having access to over 4 ton of computer circuit boards, is that what you are referring to?


----------



## azgard (Jan 30, 2011)

i acid tested it. rubbed it on abrasive stone. the 14k dissolved it slowly the 10k didnt touch it so appears to be right between 10 and 14. i got like 6 or 7 more similar but bigger relays with more contacts ill pop allthem off once i get the chance see how much there is on them.


----------

